

Create a Trending topic on Instagram - myearwood

I have created Bajanbot.com, The only source of
 trending topics on Instagram.I plan to exploit 
my monopoly by allowing any one on the planet to
 create a trending topic on Instagram for free. 
To get your topic to become a trending topic  on Instagram , you need to tweet out your topic and 
mention @instagram_view in your tweet.<p>You can also submit your Topic in the comments.If
 you follow me on Twitter(@instagram_view)  or 
like my website on Facebook, you can increase 
your chances of getting in to the exclusive list
 of Trending topics . I will choose 3 different 
trending topics and they will be promoted started
 on April 26 ,2011. Maybe this  will prod 
Instagram into developing an official list of 
Trending Topics.Thank you for submitting a 
Trending Topic.
======
myearwood
clickable : <http://bajanbot.com>

